# PLC HMI an Beckhoff - Autostart



## nowayray (17 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine CX1010 und das PLCHMI Suppllement.
Von Hand lässt sich die Visu mit einer Batch (TCatPlcCtrlHmi.exe /visu MAIN usw.) starten. Wenn ich die gleiche  Batch ins Autostartverzeichnis schiebe, und den CX neustarten lasse, dann kommt die Meldung "Could not establish connection to controller".
Die Visu läuft dann so halb. Mit dem TaskManager kann ich die Visu dann beenden, und mit der Batch dann wieder ganz normal starten.
Was mach ich falsch?


Schönes Wochenende,

Mike


----------



## trinitaucher (17 Oktober 2008)

Du musst den Shortcut nach Start => Programme => TwinCAT System => StartUp verschieben, sonst startet der Shortcut noch bevor TwinCAT hochgelaufen ist und dann tritt der beschriebene Fehler auf.


----------



## nowayray (20 Oktober 2008)

Danke!

Das hat zwar keinen Fehler gegeben, aber sonst ist auch nichts passiert. Muss ich im Projekt noch irgendwelche Einstellungen setzen?

Grüße,

Mike


----------



## trinitaucher (20 Oktober 2008)

Vor dem "/visu" im Shortcut muss noch der Pfad zur entsprechenden .pro-Datei angegeben werden, also z.B. C:\Projekte\meinProgramm.pro


----------



## nowayray (20 Oktober 2008)

Danke!

Hat jetzt funktioniert. Eine Batchdatei tuts scheinbar nicht, es muss ein Link sein. Das .pro hatte ich vorher auch schon drin.

Grüße,

mike


----------

